# I have a job offer is this wage enough for Perth??



## s.laverie (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi folks I have a job offer to be based in Perth they are offering $140,000.00including super taking into account that Perth is meant to be the most expensive place to live is this a decent wage? what is the average in Perth?
Thanks in advance


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Firstly welcome to the forum s.laverie!

I live in Sydney which I believe is more expensive than Perth but by not that far. Perth is also expensive but that salary is great! Take into considering the average salary in Australia is around the $55k mark.

Do dont specify if you are married? have kids? if so will your wife be working too? These facts would help but the above mentioned salary is in the top 10% in the country.

Dylan


----------



## s.laverie (Jul 8, 2013)

Thanks Dylan good to see a fellow SA from Joey's
to answer your questions married with two kids and my wife is an experienced P5e project planner but will only look for work once the kids are settled. thanks for the info what is the average super percentage that is paid? I heard it could be anywhere between 7-15%


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

No worries at all. Are you an expat? By law companies now contribute 9.25%. You can add onto that if you wish.


----------



## s.laverie (Jul 8, 2013)

Dylan thanks my parents were from the UK so I have dual nationality 9.25% sounds a lot better than 15%


----------



## DylanW (Jan 26, 2011)

Yeah its not that bad and a lot of companies like mine offer the 9.25% based on base + com so its normally a lot higher then expected.


----------

